# Wild Camping, Oban Area



## Scottishtourer (Jan 3, 2011)

Not sure if i have posted in right section, But am looking for wild camping spot around Oban, Anyone know of anything, Prefer sea view if possible.
Thanks
Gordon


----------



## snowman (Jan 3, 2011)

*wildcamp around Oban*

Hi, have stopped in Gallanach road in Oban before now. It runs off the harbour/ferry terminal to the south, with views across to the isle of Kerrera. Not exactly ideal as near to some houses but there are spots to get tucked in out of the way. Good camping


----------



## chris crofter (Jan 3, 2011)

*Finding stopping spots*

Same advice as I gave to the guy who was looking for advice about where to camp in the Greenock area. - - Use Google map 'street view' before you go. You'll be amazed how many areas are accessible to this and how much forward planning you can do as a result. What a great country we have in Scotland with our 'right to roam'! Have fun.  Chris


----------



## maingate (Jan 3, 2011)

If it is just an overnighter you want, take the A816 out of Oban. Just a couple of miles outside Oban (on the RH side) is a big layby beside Loch Feochan.

Just park in front of the 'no overnight parking' sign  and you will be OK as long as it is out of season. I would not try it in summertime though.


----------



## Brandyman (Jan 3, 2011)

Scottishtourer said:


> Not sure if i have posted in right section, But am looking for wild camping spot around Oban, Anyone know of anything, Prefer sea view if possible.
> Thanks
> Gordon


 
Over night parking at car park near leisure centre permitted ,
We stayed at other side grass area also hard standing very quite at night.
parked in Oban at car/lorry park across from Tesco.
Some times we go into super store (any) ask for permission to stay night tell them you are going to buy few bottles wine /groceries,Ask for manager...
We often told where to park usually told park at back. loading bay..
Remember to tell manager if he says sorry not permitted well keep your messages go else  where it worked for us spent many nights in super store car park.
If you go to Fort william. Lidle welcomes camper vans  spent 4 nights there


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 3, 2011)

This is a suitable spot on Gallanach Road 56.39698, -5.51025 - Google Maps


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 3, 2011)

maingate said:


> If it is just an overnighter you want, take the A816 out of Oban. Just a couple of miles outside Oban (on the RH side) is a big layby beside Loch Feochan.
> 
> Just park in front of the 'no overnight parking' sign  and you will be OK as long as it is out of season. I would not try it in summertime though.


 
Seen here 56.36166, -5.44667 - Google Maps


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 3, 2011)

Brandyman said:


> Over night parking at car park near leisure centre permitted ,
> We stayed at other side grass area also hard standing very quite at night.


 
Is it here? 56.41976, -5.47005 - Google Maps


----------



## maingate (Jan 3, 2011)

Canalsman said:


> Seen here 56.36166, -5.44667 - Google Maps


 
Thats the one Chris.


----------



## Scottishtourer (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re - Wild camping spot near Oban*

Many thanks to all who replied , used two of the spots on this thread and had excellent short break.
Many Thanks
Again
Gordon @ Corinne


----------



## Canalsman (Jan 10, 2011)

Scottishtourer said:


> Many thanks to all who replied , used two of the spots on this thread and had excellent short break.
> Many Thanks
> Again
> Gordon @ Corinne


 
You're most welcome


----------

